# Video Game Mafia: Edition II



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 30, 2012)

A boy, around 12 years old, says good-bye to the guests in his house. He opens a box and starts placing the Mafia Trophies -among them Cyrus and his personal pieces, a Mudkip and a badass Squirtle- inside. He stores that box, and takes out another filled with trophies. As an other group of visitors arrive, he talks to each one privately and hands them a piece. The game will begin soon.

*PMs will be sent out in the next 48 hours.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: Video Game Mafia: Edition II [N0]*

The boy takes out a board, not recently used, due to it having some dust. He carefully unfolds it, and the people who played the other Mafia were pleased to see the same ol' board.

*All role PMs have been sent. 48 hours for night actions.*

Sorry for not sending the PMs earlier, guys. School stuffs.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Video Game Mafia: Edition II (D1)*

I'm feeling tired.

No one dies.

*72 hours for discussion baby.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm guessing that either the Mafia failed to send in an action, Healers, or Roleblockers.

I'll compile a list of character:player if nobody else wants to.

EDIT: Whoops here it is.


DA - Shy Guy
Flora - Mr. L
Seeker - Matthew
Phantom - Tali
Coloursfall - Eater of Worlds
Windyragon - Proffesor Layton
Mai - Memry
Mr. Moon - Chibi Robo
Sunflower - Madotsuki
Mr. Fancy Pants - Banjo
Karma - Colm
Newton - Maya Fey
Eifie - Clover
Zackrai - Steve
ole_schooler - Chel
WUE - Lakitu
Superbird - Kirby


----------



## Dragon (Feb 5, 2012)

People who are antagonists should roleclaim now probably..?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2012)

Well last time we were lucky when we lynched the 'bad guys'. But only on the first one. I don't think that's a good place to start.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 5, 2012)

@LS99 - there is the possibility of an alien too?

I feel like this could easily turn out to be one of those things where the antagonists are innocent just to screw with us. I don't quite know where that leaves us, though. The one advantage I can think of to lynching a "bad guy" is that we might get some insight into whether or not that's the case. We don't have any abstains, right? Maybe we could combine the possibilities of inactive mafia and bad guy mafia and lynch a bad guy who doesn't post. Idk.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 5, 2012)

It is still too early to decide who is and who isn't active, because the game just started.

Since we can't use any abstains, should we randy-lynch?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2012)

Inactive lynch seems more fair. What if we lynch someone who is regularly inactive for games?


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 5, 2012)

True...But mostly everyone here is active in Mafia...What about Sunflower? Haven't seen her in many mafia games...


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 5, 2012)

I think "The Eater of Worlds" sounds like a good place to start. How are you going to not be killing peeps when you're the "Eater of Worlds" ?


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 5, 2012)

Woah hey why wasn't I notified this game had begun? ILS, did you forget to change the phase to day?

While I understand thinking that my role would be mafia (being a giant eyeball-worm-bug-snake-demon), think about it a bit more before you jump to conclusions!  My primary mode of battle is to _dig underground_ where I cannot be attacked - and there is a mafia role that involves _hiding_ during the night to possibly prevent anything targeting the player.  So don't be so quick to judge - see?


----------



## see ya (Feb 5, 2012)

Killing on the first day? Nah, there's no point. You're just shooting in the dark. 

Besides, I really doubt anyone who was canonically a villain would be mafia. it'd be too easy. Or is it? Either way, first days suck. As far as me, yes it's true that I don't play Mafia a whole lot, but that's a pretty crappy reason to kill someone dontcha think?


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 5, 2012)

Problem is I'm pretty sure we don't have any abstains. I don't like lynching the first day either, but we have no choice.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if we're going for inactives Flora seems to have a history of inactivity?


----------



## M&F (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunflower said:


> Killing on the first day? Nah, there's no point. You're just shooting in the dark.
> 
> Besides, I really doubt anyone who was canonically a villain would be mafia. it'd be too easy. Or is it? Either way, first days suck. As far as me, yes it's true that I don't play Mafia a whole lot, but that's a pretty crappy reason to kill someone dontcha think?


As Newton stated, we're pretty sure we don't get abstains in this game.

One would think that, but last game the mafia was made of villains, at least iirc. There's every chance that would be different now, but eh. At any rate, my role doesn't really fit my character, so, judgement from that basis might not be entirely sound.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 6, 2012)

My entire thought process right now is "HOW ON EARTH CAN AN EATER OF WORLDS BE TOWN?" I think it's really probable that the role is Mafia. Forgive me if you think I'm picking on you, but seriously? Eater of worlds? How are you gonna be town? Fer real.

EDIT: Just so we all know where I stand on this, I vote *Coloursfall.*


----------



## Mai (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll stand back on the voting for now, but, I wouldn't necessarily say that Colours' defense is the best--as with Metallica, my role is my character in name only and somewhat simple, and your Eater of Worlds isn't quite that innocent as a significant (I think?) boss. Last time the mafia were predominantly evil characters, as well. Shame that choosing a villain carries such a suspicion by default.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Moon said:


> My entire thought process right now is "HOW ON EARTH CAN AN EATER OF WORLDS BE TOWN?" I think it's really probable that the role is Mafia. Forgive me if you think I'm picking on you, but seriously? Eater of worlds? How are you gonna be town? Fer real.
> 
> EDIT: Just so we all know where I stand on this, I vote *Coloursfall.*


Hm. Well, the Eater of Worlds is an eyeball-worm-bug-snake-demon thing that tries to kill the player when you summon it. But is it necessarily evil? How do you know that the EoW isn't a creature designed to test the skills of an adventurer on a quest to purge the world of deadly beasts? How do you know that the player isn't really a genocidal maniac bent on bringing ruin to a peaceful land filled with strange creatures, and the Eater is just one of its defenders? 


Now, for your character, Chibi Robo. It appears to be a cute little robot intent on serving the Sandersons. But what if the Sandersons are the head of a criminal organization, dealing with selling illegal drugs, extortion, and assassination? What if Mr. Sanderson hacked into the Chibi Robos, using them to poison their clients' enemies, or sabotaging machinery to, say, explode? You can't discount yourself as being Mafia, or anyone else for the matter, based on their roles. You also can't go "oooh, they're the leader of a group of traveling Adepts who fight evil or something, they MUST be Town, because there's NO WAY they could have been corrupted or anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!1!!!111"


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, that would be lame on the GM's part to make the evil characters the mafia. Too easy. If the GM was smart it'd be a mix. Well, my character seemed to somewhat fit the role I was given. Pretty loosely though.


----------



## see ya (Feb 6, 2012)

Hm. Well, if we're pseudo-roleclaiming, mine soooort of fits my character, though I'm sure it's a coincidence. 

Anyway, if we gotta lynch somebody, why not someone who has yet to post? It's no fun killing off someone who will actually participate in discussion right off the bat.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2012)

As was mentioned, Flora _does_ have a habit of being inactive. Joining a lot of games but barely ever posting in any. I guess a VERY tenative vote for *Flora*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2012)

Also note that Karma, Eifie, Zackrai, ole_schooler, Superbird, and WUE haven't posted.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmm, but they usually at least post once.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 6, 2012)

... Oops, I'm like, actually in this game. I'm so used to just following every game on this forum without ever joining anymore that I forgot I was _playing_ in this one... :D; (I don't think there was a phase change notification, though. Then I'd probably have noticed.)

Right! As I think has been stated numerous times by now, it really would be too easy if all the people who picked bad guys were mafia, and well, that would also be rather boring, so I hope that's not the case. My role doesn't really fit my character at all, anyway. I'm totally up for lynching Flora since it seems that things still haven't changed and she's not going to be of much help to us. Though if we suspect the mafia don is inactive, might it be better to try and leave em alive so that we'll have another night with no mafia kill and then the don will be modkilled for us? I guess maybe that's not such a good idea in a game where lynching is _required_... I don't know. There could be a ton of other reasons for the lack of death last night.

I guess we've got a tie, so here's another maybe-vote for *Flora*, sigh.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm actually thinking it's almost more likely that it was something other than inactive mafia, but that's still probably the best assumption for a lynch (aghh it kept autocorrecting that to "lunch" -.-)

To join the pseudoroleclaiming bandwagon: my role is perfectly logical going by the flavor text explanation given, but probably not what I would have chosen for the character.

And I guess I'll finalize my vote for *Flora*


----------



## M&F (Feb 6, 2012)

Newton said:


> I'm actually thinking it's almost more likely that it was something other than inactive mafia, but that's still probably the best assumption for a lynch (aghh it kept autocorrecting that to "lunch" -.-)


Most of the time, it's inactive mafia. I don't think there's much reason to think it wasn't this time.

And by the way, although this flies right in the face of everything that has been said about not assuming somebody is mafia just because of their character choice, Flora did pick a villainous character.

But now I'm not sure if it's worth it to lynch her -- from my experience (anybody remember Super Mario Mafia?), sometimes, keeping an inactive don alive is a benefit to town.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 6, 2012)

So if we're pseudo-roleclaiming... my role fits somewhat, but not in the way you'd think.

Anyway, I think I'll vote *Flora*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 6, 2012)

Coloursfall said:


> Woah hey why wasn't I notified this game had begun? ILS, did you forget to change the phase to day?
> 
> While I understand thinking that my role would be mafia (being a giant eyeball-worm-bug-snake-demon), think about it a bit more before you jump to conclusions!  My primary mode of battle is to _dig underground_ where I cannot be attacked - and there is a mafia role that involves _hiding_ during the night to possibly prevent anything targeting the player.  So don't be so quick to judge - see?


Yes, I did forget. Changed now. *Squirtle goes back to heaven on his Pikmin throne*


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 7, 2012)

My role fits sort of with my character.

Anyway, *Flora*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry, busy.

To half-bandwagon, my role is really just kind of random, but to be fair I did pick an odd character.


----------



## Light (Feb 7, 2012)

I liek Squirtles has obviously never played Fire Emblem.


----------



## M&F (Feb 7, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> I liek Squirtles has obviously never played Fire Emblem.


Rennac stole his research to show off, clearly.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll vote *Flora*.

Haven't said anything else yet because my power is lame.  Chel, the silent protagonist, is a silencer.   Weee.  And no, I haven't used that power, because there's no reason at all to use it night zero.  It's like using a vigilante power night zero: shooting in the dark.


----------



## M&F (Feb 7, 2012)

ole_schooler said:


> I'll vote *Flora*.
> 
> Haven't said anything else yet because my power is lame.  Chel, the silent protagonist, is a silencer.   Weee.  And no, I haven't used that power, because there's no reason at all to use it night zero.  It's like using a vigilante power night zero: shooting in the dark.


Innocent silencer? Oh man, I had that once, it was the most useless role ever.

I only managed to use it in an absurdly elaborate and rather creative ploy to untangle an endgame situation.

Well, unless you're not actually innocent, but it's best not to assume either way. Not now, at least.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Feb 7, 2012)

Psuedoroleclaim bandwagon. My role fits EXTREMELY well.
*Flora*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 7, 2012)

*Flora*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 8, 2012)

*Flora*, I guess.

And my role being what it is, it's probably not that bad for some of you to figure out.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 9, 2012)

TIME IS DOWN UP!!

The players decide to gang up on Flora, and so their figures mob Mr. L. Mr. L is turned into a trophy, with a letter M under his trophy base. He is moved to the cemetery part of the board.

*Mr. L was trophiphied (dead). He was Mafia. 48 hours for night *

Bad luck Flora. Bad bad luck.



MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> I liek Squirtles has obviously never played Fire Emblem.


The closest I've gotten to Fire Emblem is Super Smash Bros. :P


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 10, 2012)

Night time plox?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Video Game Mafia: Edition II (N1)*

Night ONE! Sorry for not keeping up. I've been discombobulated this week.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Video Game Mafia: Edition II (D2)*

The characters go to their respective masters, who give them orders. At the end, they return to their abodes. As day (for them) arises anew, they find to trophies lying in the square. One is of a man in a top hat, the other of a small robot.


*Proffesor Layton is dead. He was Town (inspector).
Chibi Robo is dead. He was Town (tracker).*

72 hours for discussion.

I have a question for those who played the first VGM; do you prefer the game within a game (this one), or that you are the character (first one)?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

No one is marked as dead....


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 10, 2012)

I wrote that at 10:11. Even though I have no school today, I was tired. *Squirtle ascends*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 10, 2012)

So why do you guys suppose two people died? By which I mean do you think there is a vig/serial killer or a mafia with multiple kill actions?


----------



## M&F (Feb 10, 2012)

There's a good chance we're looking at one mafia attack and a vig attack. Mr. Moon's fairly reckless vote against Coloursfall earlier might have triggered a reaction from a vig (who would have been equally reckless in taking action against it, but).


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

So we either have a serial killer, a really green vig, or lovers? Maybe?


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 10, 2012)

It couldn't be lovers, because at least one of them had to be a lover for it to be a lover situation, but ILS said that they're inspector and tracker respectively.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 10, 2012)

Crap sorry didn't see that. 

I hate randylynching, but it's our only option, probably from now on.


----------



## Light (Feb 10, 2012)

Really? Layton was _inspector_? Okay who's everyone with a villainous role?


----------



## Eifie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hm. Could it be possible that the mafia decided to go for someone as obvious as Layton because the characters that they picked were antagonists after all, and they figured that all the other roles would be the same?

No clue about the two deaths; I guess it could've been healer clash (the doctors might've been the ones who thought Layton was an important role worth protecting?), but vig or some other killing role does seem more likely.


----------



## Mai (Feb 11, 2012)

... Oh, wow, I could've sworn I was dead. -_- No idea why, either!

I suppose we don't get too many clues from death flavor, as all of them have been represented by turning into trophies so far. However, I don't really think it was clash--we were going off the track of "characters mean everything" beforehand, right? I'm still sort of convicted that character=role because of this, but I'll just stand back for now.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 11, 2012)

YEah, I think character = role. Mine is at least heavily, heavily based on my role. And Rennac, mr. Rogue over there, might be the Thief / pseudo-inspector.


----------



## Light (Feb 11, 2012)

Guys I'm Colm, not Rennac. Totally different levels of coolness.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 11, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> Guys I'm Colm, not Rennac. Totally different levels of coolness.


SOOOOO COOOOL >:]

Bandwagoning with the "Character = Role" thing because mine totes fits.

I'm reluctant to lynch any "Evil" characters, though. Because there's always the possibility of an Alien.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 11, 2012)

I object to this bandwagon with character=role, because if it were true, I would be a strongman.

But I'm not :I


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 11, 2012)

So basically what I'm getting from this is that a majority of roles are very like the character but not all of them and so I really don't know where that leaves us...

If we go by the character=role, we shouldn't have too much trouble figuring which of the evil characters could be alien so we can avoid them. Unfortunately I even recognize <1/2 the characters, so (yes I know I could look them up but I want to see what others think first)


----------



## Light (Feb 11, 2012)

...uhm, lazyness bandwagon


----------



## Phantom (Feb 14, 2012)

If three seconds I might just give up and eeny meeny miny moe who to lynch.'

EDIT: Mr. Fancy Pants lost eeny meeny miny moe.


----------



## M&F (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, let's do just that, lynch an active and experienced player on an eeny meeny miny moe.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 14, 2012)

...I don't support that.


----------



## Mai (Feb 14, 2012)

The role isn't even villainous. (Which, while may role doesn't make sense with my character, it's directly based off her.)


----------



## Phantom (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol I wasn't being serious I was trying to spark activity. It worked. 

So evil characters? I don't even know who half of these characters are.


----------



## M&F (Feb 14, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Lol I wasn't being serious I was trying to spark activity. It worked.
> 
> So evil characters? I don't even know who half of these characters are.


Touché. Well played.

I think we ought to do a little bit of digging up the backgrounds of each character. I'd get to it but I'm a little busy; maybe later.


----------



## Light (Feb 15, 2012)

DarkAura: Shy Guy - regular enemy (antagonist)
Flower Doll: Mr. L (Super Paper Mario) - dark brainwashed luigi (antagonist)
LS99: Matthew (Golden Sun: Dark Dawn) - main character, earth wielder (protagonist)
Phantom: Tali (Mass Effect) - some alien, proficient in knowledge of mechanics (protagonist as far as I can tell)
Coloursfall: Eater of Worlds (Terraria) - centipede-looking boss (antagonist)
Windyragon: Professor Layton
Mai: Memry (Ghost Trick) - waitress (neutral)
Mr. Moon: Chibi Robo
Sunflower: Madotsuki (Yume Nikki) - playable character, mysterious (protagonist)
MF: banjo (banjo-kazooie) - major protagonist, bear
MSKK: Colm (Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones) - thief (protagonist)
Newton: Maya Fay (Ace Attorney) - Phoenix Wright's (main character) boss and mentor, dies (protagonist)
Eifie: Clover (999) - looks convoluted, I'm pretty sure she's one of the main characters
Chief Zachrai: Steve (minecraft) - play character (protagonist)
ole_schooler: Chel (Portal) - main character
WUE: Lakitu - semi-annoying enemy (antagonist)
Superbird: Kirby - puffball protagonist

my work is done.


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 15, 2012)

So let's vote *Flower Doll*.  Why not.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> DarkAura: Shy Guy - regular enemy (no one knows what his face looks like) (antagonist)
> Flower Doll: Mr. L (Super Paper Mario) - dark brainwashed luigi (antagonist)
> LS99: Matthew (Golden Sun: Dark Dawn) - main character, earth wielder (protagonist)
> Phantom: Tali (Mass Effect) - some alien, proficient in knowledge of mechanics (protagonist)
> ...


FTFY

What I added were in some cases more adequate descriptions, and colors. For reference, Almost definite protagonist, Could swing either way, and Almost definite antagonist. 

In addition, I think I may as well divulge the following: Windyragon is probably an inspector and MSKK is probably a thief (steals an item associated with the person, such as a gun for a typical vigilante; tldr inspector also).


----------



## Eifie (Feb 15, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> Eifie: Clover (999) - looks convoluted, I'm pretty sure she's one of the main characters


Thanks for the list! Yeah, Clover's one of the main characters. She's a good guy in the end.



ole_schooler said:


> So let's vote *Flower Doll*.  Why not.


Possibly because we already lynched her.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 15, 2012)

I've seen enough Mafia games to know where this is going.


I'm guessing you all are ready to lynch me for being the only alive red coded one. Well, in my defense, my role suits the Mario Kart 7 Shy Guy- See, in Mario Kart 7, the characters that are able to ride in the carts (Lakitu, Wriggler, Shy Guy) are not antagonists nor Protagonists; They're basically neutral.

Of course, with my character being neutral, my role is also pretty neutral; I'm a vanilla townie. I'm fine with you guys lynching me for having a useless role, though I'd much rather stay alive.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2012)

Wait a sec, Lakitu actually rides in the cart in MK7?


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 15, 2012)

> Chief Zachrai: Steve (minecraft) - play character (protagonist)


Actually this may not be a very clear-cut case; one of the most popular Wild Mass Guessings about Minecraft is this:







So I would be at least a little suspicious.


----------



## Mai (Feb 15, 2012)

For clarification: I'm also an undercover cop! I took up the job of a waitress to spy on this foreign country's deal with Yomiel, and I accidently caused the death of a major character and a minor one because I put a (spying) bug on the foreigner's chicken. (Okay, okay, I'm not sure if the deaths should be spoilered or not, but for now I'll just leave who died unnamed.)

Could you explain more, Eifie?

Two mafia seems rather small, by the way. DarkAura being mafia... is a distinct possibility, but Shy Guy isn't the worst enemy.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 15, 2012)

I think so.

Which one is latiku again?


----------



## see ya (Feb 15, 2012)

(whoops sorry for forgetting about this, IRL stuff's gotten in the way)

...Well, as disappointing as it seems, looks like villains really are the main lead for mafia. Ho hum. Though if it were me I'd still keep an open mind. Still, it's something. And of course we've got the ambiguous cases, so I doubt it's nearly that clear-cut. 

As for who to lynch... damn, I'm still stuck.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2012)

Lakitu


----------



## see ya (Feb 15, 2012)

Hold on a second, on that list of characters why is Maya Fey a "could swing either way" character? She's been consistently a good guy, and when she was the defendant she was being framed, which means that wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Ivy Newton (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure we can say with certainty that even the "Almost definite protagonist"s are town. Certainly I can see ways one could rationalize some of them being mafia. But yeah I have no more idea who to lynch than the rest of you.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 15, 2012)

Mai said:


> Could you explain more, Eifie?


I could, but Clover's actual character doesn't seem to have had any actual bearing on my role.

Well, 



Spoiler: huge spoilers for 999



in one timeline I go insane and murder everybody with an axe, but a lot of the final timeline centers on making me not-insane with the power of friendship and a bookmark so that I don't murder everybody with an axe, and I side with the protagonist after all and all's fine and dandy, or something.





Superbird said:


> In addition, I think I may as well divulge the following: Windyragon is probably an inspector and MSKK is probably a thief (steals an item associated with the person, such as a gun for a typical vigilante; tldr inspector also).


Windyragon was, in fact, an inspector, wasn't she? Also it is possibly not such a great idea to be putting our thoughts on who has an extremely useful role out in the open, unless it actually gets us somewhere.


----------



## M&F (Feb 15, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> Newton: Maya Fay (Ace Attorney) - Phoenix Wright's (main character) boss and mentor, dies (protagonist)


That's Mia, not Maya. Maya is Mia's sister and Phoenix Wright's sidekick, and also a spirit medium. Not much of a difference alignment-wise, but always good to keep the air clear (also, definitely qualifies as a greenface in Superbird's list).

Also, I wouldn't be too quick to buy what DarkAura is saying, but for all the role oddness we've been getting this game, it _might_ just be feasible. At any rate, I'd keep a close eye on all the "could swing either way" players.

EDIT: D'oh, I've been ninja'd.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 15, 2012)

Coloursfall said:


> Actually this may not be a very clear-cut case; one of the most popular Wild Mass Guessings about Minecraft is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not fair. I'm certain you could find something like that for most of the characters.

Also, that would make sense for my character. I said already my role makes no sense.

Also my name is spelled with a k not an h why does everyone spell it wrong ;_;


----------



## ole_schooler (Feb 15, 2012)

Coloursfall said:


> Actually this may not be a very clear-cut case; one of the most popular Wild Mass Guessings about Minecraft is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...By that logic, I'd be Mafia for killing all those poor, innocent turrets, not to mention hastening doing that thing at the end of the first game.  Although the second softens that a bit.  

And sorry for the mis-vote, I forgot who had already died.  I only remember Lakitu as that stupid thing on the cloud that dropped spikes on my head, so I'm for *Worst Username Ever*.


----------



## M&F (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, the foremost issue with that picture isn't even the fact that it's wildly unofficial theory, so much as it neglects the way research has (or hasn't) been done for this game. Even if Zackrai hadn't already told us he didn't get a fitting role, we could assume pretty safely that ILS didn't dig deep enough to unearth this kind of fanon.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually, I'm more inclined to believe that whoever is Steve from Minecraft may be closer to Alien. Or something.

Anyhoo, *WUE*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Well, the foremost issue with that picture isn't even the fact that it's wildly unofficial theory, so much as it neglects the way research has (or hasn't) been done for this game. Even if Zackrai hadn't already told us he didn't get a fitting role, we could assume pretty safely that ILS didn't dig deep enough to unearth this kind of fanon.


True on all counts. Basically I check appearance, then what they do in the game. For some of them, though, it's hard to decide their role, and it ends up not quite matching with the character. Ex. Last time, Superbird was Pac-Man and he got Silencer. In retrospect, (seeing as I have more exp. as a GM now) he should have been Jack of All Trades.


----------



## Light (Feb 15, 2012)

I suppose I'll go with *Worst Username Ever* for today, unless something better comes along.



I liek Squirtles said:


> Last time, Superbird was Pac-Man and he got Silencer. In retrospect, (seeing as I have more exp. as a GM now) he should have been Jack of All Trades.


???


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 16, 2012)

Superbird said:


> Actually, I'm more inclined to believe that whoever is Steve from Minecraft may be closer to Alien. Or something.


See, but even that would make more sense than the role I got.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 19, 2012)

Oookay.

The characters decide WUE should be attacked. His flying Koopa (yes, Lakitus are Koopas) is swarmed. It turns into a trophy, with a letter I on the bottom.

*WUE is dead. He was innocent.
*

Let me explain his role: he produced bodyguards, iirc.

Sorry for the lateness. *72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 20, 2012)

*she


----------



## Phantom (Feb 24, 2012)

You forgot to kill WUE...


----------

